

EyeOS: your own cloud desktop - ErrantX
http://www.eyeos.org/

======
teilo
This is a nice convergence of technology, and very cool and all, but am I the
only one who is really bugged by them calling this "your own cloud system"?

"The Cloud" != "a webserver". This is a Javascript desktop with a PHP backend.
It _could_ run on a virtual server in a cloud, but that's not even the way
they sell it. It's not even sold as an app service ala Google Apps.

Also, check out CorneliOS: <http://www.cornelios.org/>. Similar deal, but
built in Perl.

------
yangyang
I've seen this kind of "desktop in a browser" thing before and it seems a bit
daft to me (and it certainly isn't an operating system).

There's so much scope for better metaphors than the "desktop" one. Google's
apps are a good example of this.

Your browser already gives you far more efficient window management - why try
to replicate in an incredibly inefficient fashion with javascript?

~~~
figital
Then your desktop becomes more portable, collaborative, hackable, and open.
Windows or OSX could make their local scripting environments more open and
universal but they have 0 incentive. So eventually the browser will do it.
Inefficiencies will be squeezed out over time. Tabs aren't really windows
although they will be (or vice versa).

------
rufugee
This would be a compelling idea for surfing the web securely from work, IF IT
PROXIED TRAFFIC.

It doesn't, and I'm afraid folks will be mislead by the way it seems it does.
All internet browsing still uses your local connection and a tcpdump proves
it. Beware...you're not protected.

------
cesare
Wow! I just installed it on my ultra cheap shared hosting space. Edit: If
you're wondering, the only requirements for the server are Apache (1.3.x or
2.x) & PHP 5.

It also has a (still limited) iPhone front end.

------
ErrantX
We've just installed this in the office and are trialling it as our workspace.

It seems pretty handy initially.

~~~
jacquesm
Thank you, this seems to be quite a neat thing.

Wonder how they've been able to stay off the radar with 400 K users, I'd never
even heard of them.

~~~
ErrantX
Same. They were in a SourceForge email yesterday evening - that's how I found
out about it.

------
figital
The key with these is to be able to get to a good browser experience ASAP.
<http://eyeos.info> ..... you have to open the "Applications" folder and then
look for "eyeNav" ... (drag that to the desktop) Personally I'd want to see a
Firefox icon but I guess someone needs to build a XUL parser in there.

------
figital
I wouldn't mind using this initially for checking email and web browsing ....
if I could edit code remotely & productively via sshfs or similar in something
like Bespin. It's not something that's "better" than a traditional desktop ...
but if the license is permissive the desktop becomes so much more flexible,
hackable, and personal.

~~~
ErrantX
that's what's interesting me - looks quite easy to create tools/apps for. We
have a few remote workers which this might work well for.

------
herval
Using a browser inside the desktop that runs inside my browser: priceless!

